# Market Bucklings



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

I've got several bucklings that I'm planning on taking to market. Do I need to band them first? I don't know if I'd get docked for them being intact.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just call the place you are taking them to and ask. I don't think you would but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I sent some before Easter they were @ 70 ibs and were castrated,this was to auctioning pa and got @ 2.25 per pound live weight,have been told some religious cultures like them intact and others prefer castrated,depends on who's buying them,easier for me to castrate so they r not breeding things they shouldn't be .lol


----------

